# My First Pneumatic Prop



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

After many years of saying "next year, Im getting a pneumatic prop", I finally got one.

Bought this from Poison Props - and it came today





Now for my question...
The air compressor will be roughly 50-60 ft away from the prop.
Should I use an accumulator close to the prop ? Or will it not make a difference ?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Feed it with 3/8” or 1/2” tubing and you won’t have a starvation issue. Feed it with 1/4” hose and you might being that far.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool - thanks


----------



## Mharnish (May 13, 2016)

Would love to see what the internals look like. It would be a fun project to build my own


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I use out dated fire extinguisher tanks as reserve air tanks with check valves on my props with 2 or more cylinders. I makes a bad change on how the props reacts. I made something just like that about 4 years ago and it had a total of 6 cylinders and it spit out water...one more air operated item.

Dave


----------

